# Photo of the month of June



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We are now accepting entries into the June photo of the month!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

One of my 3 sweetpeas I brought home 6/10. No name yet. She is a silver laced wyandotte.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

My new Rhode Island Red chicken puzzle.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Off out for the night!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

My beautiful black copper Maran and blue Ameraucana chick from Northwood's Poultry!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Great Photos, I'll work on having a winner tomorrow or Monday.

Please do not add more, as soon as I can get the winner I will start a new thread for the next month.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Congratulations!

Winner of the Month of June is *sideways*








​


----------

